# How much does a horses value drop as they age?



## kiwi79 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi
I am curious to know what people think about a horses value as they age. For example I am looking at a lovely arab x mare who is perfect for me. She is now 15 years old and the current owner brought her 5 years ago as a 10 year old. She paid $7000 then and is asking $6000. The mare is a very calm, well behaved mount, pretty much bombproof and is a horse that be trusted to carry beginners. I know that horses like this are hard to come by and the owner is not willing to budge on price, providing she checks out with her vet check I would like to buy her but do wonder if she might be over-priced. Any thoughts?


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Depending on what the horse can do, she may absolutely be worth it. I personally would definitely not pay that much for a horse that was only kid/beginner safe, but couldn't do much more than plain ol' w/t/c around an arena. However, a talented beginner horse is viewed by some to be worth their weight in gold. 15 would probably be my cutoff age to pay that much for ANY horse, regardless of talent and kid safeness. Even then, the horse would have to be pretty awesome.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Age doesn't necessarily cause a horse to drop in value. Does she have any formal training in a discipline or any show experience? What about trail experience? Does she load/unload well?

She sounds like a horse I would consider to be overpriced if your post reflects all of her abilities.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I think that's a bit much for a 15 year old horse. But a horse is worth what someone is willing to pay for it, so it's really what you value the horse at. Is the horse worth it to YOU? If so, and it will safely carry you and make you happy, then it may not be overpriced. What price can you put on happiness and safety?

That being said, for a 15 year old horse to be worth that much I would think either:

a) it has some great showing experience and training for someone who is into that sort of thing (like a horse to help them move up in their showing career) 

or b) a horse that is valuable as a breeding animal

You can get horses that are beginner safe with no other special qualities in my area for $500-$2000. It's a buyer's market right now.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

DancingArabian said:


> Age doesn't necessarily cause a horse to drop in value.


Not necessarily. For instance, by the time a horse reaches their mid 20's they are pretty much worthless monetarily. Priceless to their owners.....but not worth much money if anything at all. 

So somewhere between 15 and 25 that horse is loosing value. Personally, I wouldn't pay a ton of money for a horse over 15. 15 is a GREAT age, really they are perfect at that age! But by the time they get to 20 and 25 they are over-the-hill for really heavy work. I will ride a horse till it's 30 if it's able, it's good for them. But I won't expect them to be doing as hard of work as a younger animal.

Two of my current horses are 19 and 20. So I am realistic in that they are VERY valuable members of horse society, and they can still do hard trail rides at this age. But I won't expect them to be doing it for a whole lot more years. Light riding, yes. Heavy riding, no.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Ah, I just so the original poster is in New Zealand! (You would have thought "kiwi" was a big hint :lol: ). I have no idea what the horse market is like in New Zealand. 

I can only speak for my little neck of the woods in the United States.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

A horse's value tends to go up as it ages as long as it's still considered young enough to be a "prospect" for a specific discipline (say... until it's 5) and then may continue to go up if it gets specialized training in a discipline and acquires a decent show record (possibly up to ~15 years, depending on how much wear and tear the discipline puts on the horse). After 15 it starts to become harder to sell the horse as people start to worry about health issues, and the value goes down UNLESS the horse is very talented at its discipline and is still in very good health. A schoolmaster might retain its value (but probably wouldn't go up) into its 20's.

I agree that the horse as you describe her sounds overpriced unless she has some specialized training and a show record to back it up (and you're looking for a show horse).


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

As a horse ages they lose value on their age but can gain value from education and experience. Like for example, you might buy a green five year old for $5000. In five years if the horse has done nothing you might only get $1500 for it because of age depreciation. If you've done trails, pony club, basic competition and the horse is super quiet you might still get $5000 because of experience. If the horse has been well trained and show that they can compete successfully in a discipline, then you might get more - $10,000 or who knows. 

However, once you get over around 12 people start considering the age of the horse, not so much for their usefulness but also the resale they get. If they have the horse for three years a 15 year old is much harder to sell. The value does drop for older horses and a lot of owners are unwilling to buy. 

So I guess in your situation you need to consider a few things. Do you plan to sell on this horse later on? How long to you expect to ride this horse for, and can you afford the increased costs of an older horse?

If this horse isn't educated or competed, regardless of how quiet they are I think $6000 is a lot of money. I don't know what it's like in NZ but here (Australia) you can get a darn good, quiet horse for $6000. 

The best thing to do is go online and search horses for sale in your area and see what's being sold for what much. Take about 20% off advertised price maybe , that's probably what they'll be selling for. See how this horse stacks up.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

If you are looking for a show horse, that is absolutely reasonable. However, 15 is kind of pushing it...I don't know how I feel about that unless you are guaranteed some wins with it.

As just a safe pleasure mount? I wouldn't pay that much.


----------



## kiwi79 (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks for the input 

Yes, I am in New Zealand and prices do generally seem to be almost double to what I see advertised say in the states - unless you are wanting a TB, if they haven't been trained in SJ or dressage then they are dirt cheap. 

I know that with the owner that had her before the current lady she did dressage so she is trained in that discipline but I'm not sure what else she has done. I don't think the current owner has put any additional training into her, she has regular lessons on her, hacks, road rides and takes her to ribbon days. She is a good little jumper but I don't jump much these days.

For me she will just be a pleasure hack and I really do love the fact that she is the exact size I want and has no spook which is a huge thing for me. Has more whoa than go which I am fine with but is still responsive with a lovely soft mouth. Floats well, no vices at all, great feet and has been very well looked after.
Looking online at similar horses has been a little hard as they tend to get snapped up pretty quickly but I have seen a few that were priced around the same - some for more although they were a couple of years younger. I have seen older schoolmaster types advertised for around $4-5000.
The owner also would like her saddle to go with her as she has a hard to fit back so that would be an additional $800 for her saddle, bridle and cover. 
Its a tough call for me to make, I could pass on her and keep looking but I know I will probably be waiting awhile for something similar to come up and quite often they get brought by the first person that views them.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

keep in mind that Arab horses tend to last longer than other breeds. Fifteen is like just entering middle age. She may hardly show her age at all for the next 10 years.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

This is true, lol! I knew an old guy once who rode quarter horse/arab crosses around his ranch while most people rode strictly stock type breeds. When asked why, he always responded with "The arab half in 'em makes sure the **** things never die on me!" :lol:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

my friends 15/16ths Arab was a fireball until 26 or so, then she's a muted fireball. pushing 30 now and only injuries have retired her. She still has the will and the spirit!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

tinyliny said:


> keep in mind that Arab horses tend to last longer than other breeds. Fifteen is like just entering middle age. She may hardly show her age at all for the next 10 years.





SorrelHorse said:


> This is true, lol! I knew an old guy once who rode quarter horse/arab crosses around his ranch while most people rode strictly stock type breeds. When asked why, he always responded with "The arab half in 'em makes sure the **** things never die on me!" :lol:


This may be true in general, I really don't know, but I lost my Arabs at ages 24 and 26 to colic. I had a Paint horse that lived into his early 30's and finally had to be euthanized due to severe arthritis issues. :-(


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Last year I paid 7 thousand dollars for a 17 YO mare. Money well worth the expense IMO. Arabians are known for their longevity and that mare's ability to produce a good goal may also be of value.
If the mare is sound and conformationally correct then that price might be very reasonable. You are looking at a mare that will probably be a usable horse for the next 10 years. I have arabians still going strong in their late 20's.
if you have the money and the mare is well trained and sound then the price sounds right to me. Shalom


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

My above post should read that the mares ability to produce a good foal not a good goal may be of value. We are talking horses here not soccer. Shalom


----------



## kiwi79 (Nov 11, 2011)

I did think about the fact that she is an arab x so may well have more riding years in her than some other horses but I do know that they tried to breed her twice without success and the current owner said they would not like any further attempts to breed her in the future. I just spoke to my barefoot trimmer whose opinion I value a lot.
She said that there are a lot of horses out there at the moment and it is up to me if I feel that this horse is worth that amount of money and will hopefully give me many years of enjoyable riding.
We can afford what they are asking so that is not an issue but I still cant help feeling that they would be getting a pretty good deal out of the situation. I guess I could offer less and then let them get back to me if they cant get their asking price but then I run the risk of someone else paying the full amount and missing out.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Now that you mention your area and the market out there, I would say go for it if you can afford it and you like the horse. If you have been looking for awhile and have seen/passed several horses, then you like this one for a reason. Personally though, I'm not sure that I would also buy the saddle to go with her. If it's a saddle that you love, it fits you, and it's worth the price that she is asking then maybe. I wouldn't buy it just because she says the mare needs it though unless it's something that you also need


----------



## kiwi79 (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks DuckDodger 
I had a good think about it today and ended up texting the owner that I would pay $5000 for the horse and $800 for the gear but that was my limit given that the horse is 15 years old. I decided to text rather than call as I am absolutely hopeless at negotiating and I'm glad I did. She texted back and said she was happy to accept that offer since I live so close to her and she thinks it will be a great home for her.
I'm quite happy to buy the gear as my saddle probably wouldn't fit her and this one was fitted specifically for her, I also found it really comfortable. Also the bridle too because her head is so small that mine would be way too big.
So just need to get the vet check done and its all going ahead. Thanks all for your input!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Sounds like great news!!!


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Wonderful! Like others have said, a horse is worth as much as you think it's worth. I hope the mare passes the vet with flying colors, and enjoy her!!


----------



## kiwi79 (Nov 11, 2011)

Had the vet check done and am now just waiting to get a copy of it from the vet. Am a little unsure how I will proceed from here but want to read the full report before I make a decision.
I had the basic check done so was just a general check over, teeth, eyes, heart etc and also a flexion test at walk and trot. Nothing major came up but the vet did notice her movement in her back end was slightly off. It did improve a bit once we moved to a completely flat area but the vet could obviously not tell me what the exact issue was without going into further testing. She did say it didnt appear to be an arthritic problem as it didnt worsen with the flexion test. 
The owner had agreed to accept $5000 for her but I was only really willing to pay that if nothing came up. It may be something minor and the vet did say it could just be general wear and tear as she is a 15 year old horse. The vet said she wouldn't recommend her for someone doing heavy work but should be fine for what I want.
I do like her and she is a lovely little mare but now don't know where to go from here. I still feel that even $5000 is quite a lot to be paying so wonder if I should offer less or just tell the owner I am not going to buy her. Any ideas on what someone else would do?
Thanks


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I would just decide whether or not you want the horse. If you offer anything significantly less than the accepted offer then the seller will most likely (and understandably) back out. If you only want a few hundred dollars less then in the grand scheme of a horse's life it's not worth arguing if you like the horse IMO. I would just decide whether or not you want to deal with this mare's potential issues, and either go with the current offer or decline. 

You could talk about lowering the price, but I'd expect the owner to decline. The odds of finding an older horse with zero issues are pretty slim, but I don't know enough enough from him saying that her back end was "off" to say how much it would affect you.


----------



## kiwi79 (Nov 11, 2011)

DuckDodgers said:


> I would just decide whether or not you want the horse. If you offer anything significantly less than the accepted offer then the seller will most likely (and understandably) back out. If you only want a few hundred dollars less then in the grand scheme of a horse's life it's not worth arguing if you like the horse IMO. I would just decide whether or not you want to deal with this mare's potential issues, and either go with the current offer or decline.
> 
> You could talk about lowering the price, but I'd expect the owner to decline. The odds of finding an older horse with zero issues are pretty slim, but I don't know enough enough from him saying that her back end was "off" to say how much it would affect you.


Thanks Duck Dodgers, I finally got the copy of the vet report today after they had sent it to the wrong email address 2 days ago :?

Here are the points made by the vet:

-Altered movement in hindlegs on initial trot up (slight upward slop). Left hind reduced stride in trot, persisted when examined on flat lunge. No change with flexion. unknown cause and no palpable leg abnormalities.

-Intermittent left fore lameness with head nod on left rein lunge and on slight downward trot.

-Facial skin lesions with sarcoid characteristics, also found on body. Not currently irritated, not in tack areas. reported as being present for long term.

-Poor neck musculature and dipped crest.

Adding a few other things that I have further learnt from the owner - she suggested I lunge her before riding in spring time (not so keen on this) and also that the last owner said she had issues with pulling back while tied but she cant comment on this herself as she has always handled the horse in a stall.

I feel really torn but I think my head is telling me to pass on this one. I am going to ring the owner tonight, I don't think I will offer less money because while I might be prepared to accept and work on these issues for say $3000 like you said - I doubt she would accept this.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I would tell the owner that you are going to pass on the horse because, due to the vet's findings, you cannot justify spending the $5000 on a horse with these issues. If she brings up the possibility of lowering the price then see what you can work out, but if not then say thank you for your time and move on. If you really wanted THIS horse then it would be pretty clear, but it's understandably apparent that you don't. Instead you should tell the owner you decision so that the two of you can start looking for other arrangements.


----------



## kiwi79 (Nov 11, 2011)

I rang the owner and told her pretty much exactly what you said and we ended up on the phone for almost 2 hours! I read out the vet report to her and told her that although I really like the horse I am hesitant without knowing the reason for the slight lameness. She then offered to take off the $800 for the gear which would bring the horses cost down to $4200.
She wants to get a chiro out to see if it may be a muscle issue as she has been out of work all winter and has been ridden a fair bit over the last few weeks with people trying her out - she is pretty unfit right now. She would then like for me to come back and see her again and bring my trimmer who is very experienced and would be able to give me her opinion on the horses movement.
I have sent her a copy of the vet report so we will go from here and see what happens. I am quite happy to investigate things further as I would hate to pass up a good horse if it turns out that the lameness can be pinpointed to something minor.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I bought my connemara for £1600 aged 10 yrs, by the time he died aged 20 he was worth £4000. He failed flexion test but never had a problem with his joints/ soundness.

I also bought a 10 yr old arab that passed a vetting with flying colours, within 6 months he was so crippled he had to be retired.

As you can probably guess I dont put much store by vettings.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

If you do get her, please post some photos!!


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

It's great that the seller is willing to work with you. Hopefully it'll be a workable issue!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh yes definitely pictures will be required!


----------

